# How to get faster at BLD



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

I got the idea from this guide of how to get faster with Fridrich. I created a similar guide for BLD. This is the way I think it is best to learn BLD.

*Old Pochmann*
*CURRENTY:* Don't know how to solve
*GOALS:* Learn to solve/Average under 7 minutes

Learn from a tutorial on Old Pochmann. If you prefer written tutorials, this tutorial or this tutorial might be useful to you.

If you prefer videos, this video or this video might be useful to you.

Now is a good time to:
-Lubricate your cube
-Learn PLL

*M2/Old Pochmann*
*CURRENTLY:* 6-7 minutes
*GOAL:* 2-4 minutes

Learn the M2 method for edges. This will greatly improve your times. Again, there are both written and video tutorials for this. If you like written tutorials this would be a good option. If you like videos, this video will be helpful.

Averaging 2-4 minutes is difficult, but it can be done, and some people have achieved sub-2 minutes with M2/Old Pochmann.

Now is a good time to:
-Take a few averages to find your average time and consistency

*R2 corners or 3OP corners*
*CURRENTLY:* 2-4 minutes
*GOAL:* 1:30-2:00
Now you have a choice. You can stick with Old Pochmann corners, and get faster with that, or you can choose a new corner method, such as R2 or 3OP. If you choose R2, Stefan's site is the best place for that tutorial. If you want to learn 3OP corners, Macky's site is a great tutorial, but remember to only look at the corner part of it.

Now is a good time to:
-Finish learning PLL if you're going to do 3OP, you'll need it for parity.
-Get used to the swapping of M and R slices (R slices only for R2 users)

*TuRBo or Freestyle*
*CURRENTLY:*1:30-2:00
*GOAL:*sub-1:30

If you want to learn TuRBo, you should look at this tutorial by Erik Akkersdijk. This is by far the best thing to learn now. Freestyle should be learned after this, and there is no tutorial for freestyle. Freestyle is really just "anything you can think of" and it is usually completely unrestricted.

Now is a good time to:
-PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE

*General Tips*
-Use a fast memorization method
-Learn to turn fast
-Try to get rid of pauses
-Practice until your hands fall off (not literally)

*Pros and Cons of Each Method*
*Old Pochmann*
Pros: Simple to learn, Few algorithms
Cons: Slow, High move count

*M2/Old Pochmann*
Pros: Low move count
Cons: Slightly harder than Old Pochmann due to flipping of M slice

*R2*
Pros: Low move count
Cons: Difficult to remember swapping of R layer

*3OP corners*
Pros: Fast, short setup moves, solves 2 pieces at a time
Cons: Pre-Orientation takes longer, Restricted moves

*TuRBo*
Pros: Really fast, Easier than freestyle
Cons: Still very difficult, More algs than most other BLD methods

*Freestyle*
Pros: Extremely fast
Cons: Extremely hard

Other than that, know this: You don't have to follow this to get fast at BLD. You can choose to start these methods or skip them, never learn them at all. I'm just giving you general advice and a guideline.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2009)

I appreciate all the effort you've been putting in on teaching BLD. Great post there dude..helped me a lot..


----------



## blah (Apr 3, 2009)

I think this is ridiculous. Any one of those methods above has sub-minute potential (except maybe Old Pochmann). If I remember correctly, Dennis has gotten a sub-minute solve with M2/Old Pochmann, or at least, just slightly over a minute. There shouldn't be any switching of methods just to achieve a target time. Just do what works for you. Just because the current WR holder uses freestyle doesn't mean it's the fastest. And where's BH in that list?

Sorry if I'm appearing rude or anything, I just think this post/thread is gonna be too misleading for a beginner.


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

blah said:


> I think this is ridiculous. Any one of those methods above has sub-minute potential (except maybe Old Pochmann). If I remember correctly, Dennis has gotten a sub-minute solve with M2/Old Pochmann, or at least, just slightly over a minute. There shouldn't be any switching of methods just to achieve a target time. Just do what works for you. Just because the current WR holder uses freestyle doesn't mean it's the fastest. And where's BH in that list?
> 
> Sorry if I'm appearing rude or anything, I just think this post/thread is gonna be too misleading for a beginner.



You are completely right. I just gave this as a general guideline. I even said at the end that you shouldn't follow this guide completely. I just made this a basic thing, to explain the methods, and what their uses are.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

You should have details about memo techniques.

Otherwise, I found this profoundly useful (I'm an absolute BLD beginner).


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 3, 2009)

wait, why aren't there 3op edges?


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 3, 2009)

i'd been advised to go straight to freestyle .


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 3, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> wait, why aren't there 3op edges?



Because it's crap  Seriously, I think 3OP-edges can hardly match the speed of a fast twisting M2 guy. Actually, I find beating M2 edges with TuRBo-edges hard already.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 3, 2009)

blah said:


> I think this is ridiculous. Any one of those methods above has sub-minute potential (except maybe Old Pochmann). If I remember correctly, Dennis has gotten a sub-minute solve with M2/Old Pochmann, or at least, just slightly over a minute. There shouldn't be any switching of methods just to achieve a target time. Just do what works for you. Just because the current WR holder uses freestyle doesn't mean it's the fastest. And where's BH in that list?
> 
> Sorry if I'm appearing rude or anything, I just think this post/thread is gonna be too misleading for a beginner.



your right, dennis does have a sub 1 with M2/oldpochmann. but he has almost got a  sub 1(1:02) with old pochmann


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> i'd been advised to go straight to freestyle .



I'd been advised to go straight to visual memo .


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > i'd been advised to go straight to freestyle .
> ...



?????:confused::confused: what are you hinting?


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 3, 2009)

Dammit, I can't use this guide, I'm between 4 and 6 minutes. 


j/k


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 3, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



I am hinting that everyone should skip the beginner's stuff and start with the hardest but fastest methods: freestyle with visual memo.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



ok but why did you quote me?


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 3, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > wait, why aren't there 3op edges?
> ...



uh, not meaning to be rude, bu I don't think it's crap... With 3OP there are no "inactive edges", which I think is the biggest problem of M2, TuRBo, or other "sticker cycle" methods. Maybe it it'nt the best method, but it's not crap


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

1. Derrick has done sub-1 Classic Pochmann and/or CP with M2.
2. You forgot my R2-freestyle for noobs corner method.
3. By the way, I would really prefer defining your freestyle as BH. I use "freestyle" all the time. I might do M2 most of the time and have an U perm here and there with CP corners randomly combined with noob-R2-freestyle corners. That seems pretty free for to me, but it isn't really anymore efficient than just M2R2. I'm in the 2-5 min range and usually around 3:30.


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 4, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 2. You forgot my R2-freestyle for noobs corner method.



Where is it ? I still don't know what to do with my corners...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

Simboubou said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 2. You forgot my R2-freestyle for noobs corner method.
> ...



Really? But you are very good at BLD! I remember you posting some 4/4 multiBLDs a year ago.
You still have the NR at 5/5 in 43 minutes.

Here is my R2 Variant method: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9594

Not sure if it is any use to you. You used 3OP, right? Have you changed methods?


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 4, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Simboubou said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Well, I admit I am a good blindcuber, my PB is 1:05 and my best multiblind achievment was 6/6, but I lost the NR with those stupid new rules.
Anyway, I am still using 3OP for corner.I tried R2 for a while, but I never got faster with it.
Actually, I can't get used to a sticker-memo. And with 3OP, I am still not able to memorize all my corner in once.
Another great french blindcuber told me that he would keep on using 3OP, since several amazingly good blindcubers use it...
I really don't know what to do, I am gonna take a look at your link.

EDIT : Your idea is nice, but my problem remains the same... the stickers-memo.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 4, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > aegius1r said:
> ...



You're not rude. I was. But it was just a little provocation . The fact that you have no inactive edges is indeed a very big advantage of 3OP edges.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 7, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > wait, why aren't there 3op edges?
> ...



But Classic Pochmann edges was mentioned, and isn't that just as slow, or even slower? I use 3OP edges. Some people say Classic Pochman edges is easier than 3OP edges, but I don't feel that way.


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 28, 2009)

igepoch234 said:


> Too much Spam to quote ...




Could someone please stop this guy? 

He's spamming the whole forum


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

^Don't go quoting him, it will all be deleted soon and the only thing that will be left is your quote with their add in it. You can report spam with the little sign on the bottom left under the "WCA Profile"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 28, 2009)

just go to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=4741 and you won't see his posts anymore


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> ^Don't go quoting him, it will all be deleted soon and the only thing that will be left is your quote with their add in it. You can report spam with the little sign on the bottom left under the "WCA Profile"



So I'll better delete my quote 



d4m4s74 said:


> just go to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=4741 and you won't see his posts anymore



Done

Thanks a lot!!


----------

